# Impulse heat sealer



## Cal43 (Mar 29, 2019)

Is it absolutely necessary to get a sealer with a cutter? I’ve been viewing a few but they are pricey. Does the other dealers cut off the plastic even though it does not state that it has a cutter?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 29, 2019)

deleted by me


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 29, 2019)

They are relatively cheap on Amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/Metronic-Imp...=impulse+sealler+w,aps,173&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

It's a great investment. I wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## earlene (Mar 29, 2019)

I don't find having a cutter is necessary at all.  But if one is making soap in large quantities for sale it might be worth the cost.  I don't know.

But for me, I have found that if you the setting on the heat sealer is a bit too high, it will 'cut' at the same time it seals.  But it's a fine line between a seal and cut and not sealed completely.  So I keep it at a temperature that seals and cut with scissors so I don't end up with an incomplete seal.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 29, 2019)

earlene said:


> I don't find having a cutter is necessary at all.  But if one is making soap in large quantities for sale it might be worth the cost.  I don't know.
> 
> But for me, I have found that if you the setting on the heat sealer is a bit too high, it will 'cut' at the same time it seals.  But it's a fine line between a seal and cut and not sealed completely.  So I keep it at a temperature that seals and cut with scissors so I don't end up with an incomplete seal.


Yeah, for production it's almost a necessity. I wrap/seal 100's of bars at a time, and I just can't imagine the extra work/time/effort it would take to cut each seal when an inexpensive heat sealer/cutter will do it all in 1 step.


----------



## Cal43 (Mar 29, 2019)

I saw this one on clearance. What do you think about it!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 29, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> I saw this one on clearance. What do you think about it!


Good price, but looks like it's just the sealer not a cutter. In order for it to cut, you would have to get a wire replacement kit with the wire cutter and not the wire sealer. But if you don't mind doing like earlene had suggested, and cutting the seal with scissors, I say go for it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2019)

I've sealed tens of thousands of bags with my sealer (I use it for my small business as well as for soap), and I have seldom used its built-in cutter.

When I package soap or other products in shrink wrap bags, I set the heat adjustment high enough that I can separate the bag from the excess right along the hot seal line. It works really well after the heat setting is just right and a bit of practice. I don't want any excess shrink bag to keep my seams as tidy as possible.

I have to say, on the other hand, that I'm also of the opinion to "buy once and cry once." I don't buy bottom-dollar equipment that needs to be repaired or replaced often. I also don't care to buy "uni-tasker" tools that can only do one job well. For these reasons, I don't regret spending the few extra dollars on the sealer with the cutter. Sometimes we get customers with exacting requirements for packaging. It's good to have the sealer with the cutter so I can easily remove any excess bag, should a customer want that done. I'd hate to trim hundreds of bags with a scissors.

Another perspective -- One guy who has a business similar to mine said his rule of thumb about repetitive tasks is this -- If he's only going to do a particular job a handful of times, he does it the old-fashioned way by hand. If he is going to do the job 50 or more times, he buys or makes a tool or jig to make the job easier and faster. I agree with that philosophy as well. It would only take a few batches of soap bags that have to be trimmed with a scissors to justify a sealer with the cutter.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 29, 2019)

I do the same as DeeAnna.  With the heat just right it works great.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 29, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to get a sealer with a cutter? I’ve been viewing a few but they are pricey. Does the other dealers cut off the plastic even though it does not state that it has a cutter?


Ironically, I just bought a sealer without a cutter on amazon yesterday along with 4” x 6” bags. Will see how they work tomorrow.  I already have a heat gun with a stand.


----------



## Susie (Mar 29, 2019)

It seems that just when I am about to ask a question, someone asks it for me.  Many thanks to the OP, and all who replied!


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 29, 2019)

On this subject...do those of you with experience store your soap in the open or wrap it after 6 weeks?  Does it matter for life of the soap and/or the scent?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 29, 2019)

I also seal very large amounts of soap and have never used a sealer with the cutter. It takes me a second or so to cut off the excess with scissors. The other method of setting it high enough to separate the edge does work I just prefer scissors.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 30, 2019)

I wrap my soap at 4-6 weeks. It reduces scent loss, keeps the soap cleaner and tidier even in storage, and it's ready to be sold or given away at a moment's notice. If the bag gets a little loose, I lightly heat the plastic with the heat gun to shrink it tight again, and we're good to go.

One thing I should mention is the bag cutter on a heat sealer doesn't cut the excess bag off right next to the seal. Mine leaves about 1/4" of excess bag beyond the seal, and I imagine other cutters are similar.


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 30, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> One thing I should mention is the bag cutter on a heat sealer doesn't cut the excess bag off right next to the seal. Mine leaves about 1/4" of excess bag beyond the seal, and I imagine other cutters are similar.


Good to know!! Then you would still have to trim with scissors or have a rumple when you shrink.


----------



## MGM (Mar 30, 2019)

When I took the workshop, the instructor said to never seal CP soap as it would sweat. If your soap is "shrinking"  isn't that water evaporating that has nowhere to go?


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm relatively new to making soap.
I've been making bath bombs for about a year.
I have a heat sealer just like the one pictured.
I believe I paid $15.50 for mine brand new on eBay.
What I do is just turn the temperature up on the sealer and after I seal the first few items I can easily pull the excess off while it is sealing the bag.
This does not require any extra cutting/trimming with scissors.
My first soap is a few months old and it hasn't shrunk or sweat one bit under my heat shrink bags.
I didn't even know they made a heat sealer with cutter. But after using this one I don't see why I would need one.


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 30, 2019)

MGM said:


> When I took the workshop, the instructor said to never seal CP soap as it would sweat. If your soap is "shrinking"  isn't that water evaporating that has nowhere to go?


No, as I see it, the soap shrinking means the moisture *does* have a place to go, that's why the soap is shrinking. The water is most likely evaporating through the "sniffy" hole DeeAnna talks about.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 30, 2019)

MGM said:


> When I took the workshop, the instructor said to never seal CP soap as it would sweat. If your soap is "shrinking"  isn't that water evaporating that has nowhere to go?



I suspect the instructor has never tried it to really know what really does or doesn't happen. I package my soap at 4-6 weeks and I've been doing this for some years. The soap doesn't "sweat" or do crazy things after it's packaged -- it looks fine. 

I'm sure the sniffy hole doesn't hurt, but occasionally I miss making a sniffy hole for a bar here and there. The lack of a hole doesn't seem to matter to the soap. 

In fact, my packaged soap stays nicer in humid weather than soap I do not package. Naked soap sometimes gets slick on the surface from the humidity.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 30, 2019)

as DeeAnna says above. 
I do not use the higher heat to separate because it seems to kill my heat wires sooner. Just takes a second to cut of the excess


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 30, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> On this subject...do those of you with experience store your soap in the open or wrap it after 6 weeks?  Does it matter for life of the soap and/or the scent?


Got it.  Used it. Works perfectly.


----------



## Cal43 (Mar 31, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Got it.  Used it. Works perfectly.


Which one did you get? Does it come with replacement parts?


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Mar 31, 2019)

Mine came with a spare sealer wire.
Haven't needed to change it yet but since I don't sell I don't use mine as much as others here.


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Mar 31, 2019)

I just want to throw this out there. I was wrapping my soaps in shrink wrap for a while, but didn’t want to buy a sealer because I only make personal use soaps for friends and family. I had an idea to try ONLY the sealing button on my vacuum sealer and it worked great. I just pulled gently and evenly on the soap while it was sealing and it cut and sealed perfectly. I know they aren’t exactly cheap, but in a pinch, if you already have a vacuum packer, it’s an option!


----------



## earlene (Mar 31, 2019)

That's a good suggestion, *Tabitha*.  I am sure there are many of us who have those already.  I do, and had I thought of it before buying my impulse sealer, I probably would have given it a try.


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 31, 2019)

Tabitha.b89 said:


> I just want to throw this out there. I was wrapping my soaps in shrink wrap for a while, but didn’t want to buy a sealer because I only make personal use soaps for friends and family. I had an idea to try ONLY the sealing button on my vacuum sealer and it worked great. I just pulled gently and evenly on the soap while it was sealing and it cut and sealed perfectly. I know they aren’t exactly cheap, but in a pinch, if you already have a vacuum packer, it’s an option!


Exactly what I was going to try! You beat me!


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Mar 31, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Exactly what I was going to try! You beat me!


Give it a go!! You’d never know the difference!


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 31, 2019)

Did you ever try vacuuming it?

ETA: I'm supposing you shrink it with a heat gun afterward.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 31, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> Which one did you get? Does it come with replacement parts?


Linsfield. Came with an extra bear strip and silicone gasket, but no instructions. I liked it because it gets hot instantly.


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Mar 31, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Did you ever try vacuuming it?
> 
> ETA: I'm supposing you shrink it with a heat gun afterward.


Yeah, you just use the sealing mechanism, then shrink as usual with a heat gun.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 31, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Did you ever try vacuuming it?
> 
> ETA: I'm supposing you shrink it with a heat gun afterward.


A few of mine sealed with air trapped inside, but I’m sure it will leak out over a couple days, then I’ll hit mit with heat again before giving away.



Tabitha.b89 said:


> I just want to throw this out there. I was wrapping my soaps in shrink wrap for a while, but didn’t want to buy a sealer because I only make personal use soaps for friends and family. I had an idea to try ONLY the sealing button on my vacuum sealer and it worked great. I just pulled gently and evenly on the soap while it was sealing and it cut and sealed perfectly. I know they aren’t exactly cheap, but in a pinch, if you already have a vacuum packer, it’s an option!


I had a vacuum sealer, but the bags were so expensive threy were making it not worth save the food.  Maybe the prices have fallen.  Factoring in the cost of the sealer and bags (both of which will theoretically will last “forever”) the cost is $.08/bag.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 1, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> A few of mine sealed with air trapped inside, but I’m sure it will leak out over a couple days, then I’ll hit mit with heat again before giving away.


Stick it with a pin!


----------



## maxine289 (Apr 1, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Stick it with a pin!


I cut one of the edges off with a scissors before sealing with the sealer.  After using the heat gun, just a small bit of one corner is open.  I think you get more scent that way than with the pin hole.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 1, 2019)

maxine289 said:


> I cut one of the edges off with a scissors before sealing with the sealer.  After using the heat gun, just a small bit of one corner is open.  I think you get more scent that way than with the pin hole.


Yes, agreed. I just meant to release the trapped air in a few of DWinMadison's.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 1, 2019)

Unless you have a commercial grade vacuum sealer I would not use it for sealing soaps since you will just shorten the life of your vacuum sealer and they cost much more than impulse sealers. Vacuum sealers do not seal all bags and Daryl is correct the bags, vacuum bags are very expensive.


----------



## DWinMadison (Apr 1, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Yes, agreed. I just meant to release the trapped air in a few of DWinMadison's.


I thought of that and may try it. If I hit it with the gun again after that, I’m guessing a large 1” hole will open.


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Apr 1, 2019)

I’ve been using mine for soap sealing for about 8 months with no problem. Still seals food just fine. Most of the time they don’t trap air, but when they do, I just cut off a small corner and it shrinks down perfectly.



DWinMadison said:


> I thought of that and may try it. If I hit it with the gun again after that, I’m guessing a large 1” hole will open.



Yes. If you cut a slit, anything bigger than a tiny hole or corner, it ends up being a big hole.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 2, 2019)

If you are just sealing for friends and family then you can just wrap with saran wrap and a hair dryer on hot heat will work.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 2, 2019)

I poke my bags with a needle or push pin.  I tried cutting a corner but it left too big of a hole to my liking.  I would never use my food sealer.  Too expensive to give it more wear and tear than I do.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 2, 2019)

Either way works -- cut a corner or make a small slit or pinhole. If you heat the shrink bag after making the slit/hole, you may find the hole will open up more as the heat causes the plastic to shrink away from the edges of the slit/hole. That's not a bad thing if you sell. People really want to smell the scent, and there has to be some kind of opening, however small, for fragrance to reach people's noses. If you're wrapping the bars for storage and personal use, then this point is moot.


----------



## josianeg (Jun 13, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Either way works -- cut a corner or make a small slit or pinhole. If you heat the shrink bag after making the slit/hole, you may find the hole will open up more as the heat causes the plastic to shrink away from the edges of the slit/hole. That's not a bad thing if you sell. People really want to smell the scent, and there has to be some kind of opening, however small, for fragrance to reach people's noses. If you're wrapping the bars for storage and personal use, then this point is moot.



What do you think of the smell through polyolefin shrink wraps?

Would you still make a sniff hole?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 13, 2020)

@josianeg -- Someone else will have to answer your question. The shrink bags I use are PVC and they aren't perforated. If I didn't make a sniffy hole in the PVC film, a person couldn't smell anything from the wrapped soap.

Since the subject of this thread is about heat sealers and you're asking a question about the plastic film more than the sealer, you might get more responses to your question if you start a new thread with a title that's more specific to your question.


----------

